# James Bond-mania



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Da affaritaliani 
http://affaritaliani.libero.it/cult...e-su-skay-passando-per-la-mostra-un-mito.html


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Sono un amante della saga  Non vedo l'ora che Sky trasmetta i film!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Sono un amante della saga  Non vedo l'ora che Sky trasmetta i film![/QUOTE]

Io ho già tutti i film in dvd.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono un amante della saga  Non vedo l'ora che Sky trasmetta i film!



Io ho già tutti i film in dvd.[/QUOTE]

Dove abiti?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io ho già tutti i film in dvd.



Dove abiti? [/QUOTE]

Lontano


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2012)

È diventato una tamarrata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Anch'io li ho in dvd blu, feci la collezione non mi ricordo quando 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> È diventato una tamarrata


007 è finito con Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anch'io li ho in dvd blu, feci la collezione non mi ricordo quando



Tu invece dove abiti?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anch'io li ho in dvd blu, feci la collezione non mi ricordo quando
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Per molti è finito con Sean Connery.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu invece dove abiti?


Napoli 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per molti è finito con Sean Connery.


Roger Moore, Sean Connery e anche Brosnan seconda me, mi ha fatto innamorare di 007.
Lazenby, Dalton si possono anche buttare  Craig non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Napoli



Sto arrivando, metti i dvd fuori la porta e nessuno si farà male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto arrivando, metti i dvd fuori la porta e nessuno si farà male


Sei tu che dovresti stare attento a non farti male


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren, ma con tutti i soldi che hai.........


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei tu che dovresti stare attento a non farti male


Potrei sempre assoldare Traorè e Flamini attenzione! 



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, ma con tutti i soldi che hai.........


Gira voce che sia ricco? Ma gira solo voce però....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrei sempre assoldare Traorè e Flamini attenzione!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWHu1UpRAFY
All'uso calabrese, significa che Darren Marshall dorme coi pesci


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwhu1uprafy
> all'uso calabrese, significa che darren marshall dorme coi pesci


----------



## Brain84 (5 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto tutti i James Bond e mi piace molto il personaggio. Non posso però esime dal trovare degli interpreti inadeguati al ruolo come George Lazenby, Roger Moore, Timothy Dalton (osceno) e Pierce Brosnan. Con Daniel Craig sono tornati a livelli buoni anche se il livello di tamarraggine è aumentato di parecchio, ma già con Brosnan si faceva parecchio notare.
Ho praticamente tolo tutti gli interpreti della serie da Sean Connery in poi..per me è lui e rimarrà lui il James Bond, gli altri sono dei buoni rincalzi


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Daniel Craig a me non piace per niente nei panni di James Bond!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ho visto tutti i James Bond e mi piace molto il personaggio. Non posso però esime dal trovare degli interpreti inadeguati al ruolo come George Lazenby, Roger Moore, Timothy Dalton (osceno) e Pierce Brosnan. Con Daniel Craig sono tornati a livelli buoni anche se il livello di tamarraggine è aumentato di parecchio, ma già con Brosnan si faceva parecchio notare.
> Ho praticamente tolo tutti gli interpreti della serie da Sean Connery in poi..per me è lui e rimarrà lui il James Bond, gli altri sono dei buoni rincalzi[/QUOT
> 
> I primi film della serie rimangono, a mio avviso, i migliori


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Mai piaciuto.
Jason Bourne e' un agente segreto, rettiliA-N-O 100%
Adesso hanno fatto la schifezza di creare il 4° capitolo senza m.damon..come rovinare una grande saga


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Il trailer del nuovo film 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnlSRBTG5Tw


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2012)

ma quando cambiano l'attore?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma quando cambiano l'attore?



Perché tu chi ci metteresti?


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2012)

beh io Pozzetto ce lo vedrei bene


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> beh io Pozzetto ce lo vedrei bene



....meglio Boldi, James Boldi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Sul canale 304 sky, da oggi, tutti i film su Bond.


----------



## Ale (1 Ottobre 2012)

non capisco perche non li registra mysky..


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto.
> Jason Bourne e' un agente segreto, rettiliA-N-O 100%
> Adesso hanno fatto la schifezza di creare il 4° capitolo senza m.damon..come rovinare una grande saga


Matt Damon  Jeremy Renner gli da le piste e a sua volta Renner viene pisciato in teta da Daniel Craig   

Poi in Skyfall ci sarà Bardem come antagonista


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul canale 304 sky, da oggi, tutti i film su Bond.



Spettacolare


----------



## BB7 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Appena visto Casino Royale su Sky. Carino.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Alle 21:10 il primo: Licenza di uccidere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Non me ne sto perdendo uno


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non me ne sto perdendo uno



Poi ti interrogo.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poi ti interrogo.....


Va bene professore  comunque solo secondo me Dalton è più scarso di Lazenby?


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2012)

Anche io preferisco quelli più vecchi. Ha perso un pò di fascino negli ultimi, poi l'attore attuale a mio avviso non ci azzecca niente.

Ma vogliamo parlare della **** che gira nei film? Anche quelle di 50 anni fa mi fanno impazzire


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Anche io preferisco quelli più vecchi. Ha perso un pò di fascino negli ultimi, poi l'attore attuale a mio avviso non ci azzecca niente.
> 
> Ma vogliamo parlare della **** che gira nei film? Anche quelle di 50 anni fa mi fanno impazzire



A me quelli con Brosnan sono piaciuti moltissimo! E' Craig che secondo me fa proprio schifo nel ruolo di Bond.....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va bene professore  comunque solo secondo me Dalton è più scarso di Lazenby?



Lazenby (unico Bond a sposarsi) ebbe il difficile compito di far dimenticare Connery perciò durò per solo un film.


----------



## GioNF (6 Ottobre 2012)

Sarà la quarta volta che li rivedo.
Sono tutti belli, alcuni bellissimi.
Il mio preferito in assoluto è "La spia che mi amava". La mia top 3:
La Spia che mi amava
Missione Goldfinger
Solo per i tuoi occhi

E il nuovo Bond è più simile al Bond letterario..e mi piace molto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lazenby (unico Bond a sposarsi) ebbe il difficile compito di far dimenticare Connery perciò durò per solo un film.



Si ma è criticatissimo, invece lo trovo migliore di Dalton che almeno a me personalmente non suscita alcuna emozione.....per non parlare di Daniel Craig


----------



## Jaqen (10 Ottobre 2012)

Craig è un grande.


----------



## Ale (15 Ottobre 2012)

Personalmente non capisco come abbia fatto a durare cosi tanto Roger Moore. I miei preferiti sono quelli con Brosnan e ovviamente Connery.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Ottobre 2012)

In onda su sky l'unico film con Lazenby...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Per glia appassionati della serie:

Scene cult, sexy girl e auto da sogno: il mito James Bond va in mostra - Adnkronos Spettacolo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Ottobre 2012)

Craig è un duro, un pezzo di ghiaccio. Mi piace.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In onda su sky l'unico film con Lazenby...



secondo me non ha fatto cosi schifo come dicono tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Intervista a Craig a pochi giorni dall'uscita del nuovo film 
Olimpiadi e "Skyfall", l'anno d'oro di Craig "Io, in soggezione sul set con la regina" - Repubblica.it


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Ottobre 2012)

Non possono lasciarlo come canale fisso per sempre?


----------



## Gekyn (28 Ottobre 2012)

Io invece trovo craig molto valido, anzi dopo connery é il mio preferito


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io invece trovo craig molto valido, anzi dopo connery é il mio preferito



Alla fine è una questione soggettiva.


----------



## Ale (28 Ottobre 2012)

dopo questo mese full 007 penso che non vedrò piu un film di 007 per molto molto tempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> dopo questo mese full 007 penso che non vedrò piu un film di 007 per molto molto tempo



Overdose da 007


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Incassi record per Skyfall La Stampa - Skyfall record al primo giorno in sala Così l’Italia riscopre la «007 mania»


----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2012)

Merita ogni solod speso al cinema..l'ho visto stasera ed è spettacolare.
Finalmente si indaga anche sull'infanzia dell'agente inglese. Un Villain grandioso, un regista grandioso e le scene d'azione sono a dir poco spettacolari.

Il più bel Bond insieme a quelli di Connery secondo me


----------



## James Watson (2 Novembre 2012)

Ho iniziato per caso a guardare i film, grazie a Sky che ha li ha trasmessi tutti il mese scorso.
Li sto guardando in ordine, sono arrivato a "la spia che mi amava" che non ho ancora finito di vedere.
E' stata una folgorazione, vi dico solo che sto cercando una aston martin db5 usata...ahahah


----------



## Brain84 (3 Novembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato per caso a guardare i film, grazie a Sky che ha li ha trasmessi tutti il mese scorso.
> Li sto guardando in ordine, sono arrivato a "la spia che mi amava" che non ho ancora finito di vedere.
> E' stata una folgorazione, vi dico solo che sto cercando una aston martin db5 usata...ahahah



Vendendo gl organi forse forse arriverei a comprarla


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2012)

A dir poco favoloso


----------



## James Watson (3 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Vendendo gl organi forse forse arriverei a comprarla



Ci sono sempre i modellini in scala.....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2012)

Visto questa sera Skyfall. Magnifico.


----------



## Morghot (16 Novembre 2012)

Visto pure io sto Skyfall e niente da dire, veramente veramente bello. 
L'unica pecca è che è il primo e unico 007 che ho visto e mi imbarazzo un po' a dirlo, quindi non posso proprio far paragoni o altro asd, ma l'importante è che mi è piaciuto assai  .


----------



## MilanForever (16 Novembre 2012)

Skyfall è davvero notevole.


----------

